# No tiene sonido Lm Sound LM-AKII5L



## sotelo46 (Ene 20, 2017)

Hola amigos, espero puedan orientarme con mi problema. Tengo un equipo de sonido LM SOUND MODEL:LM-AKII5L
el cual no da sonido, porque tiene el chip de audio quemado y es por ello que no puedo acceder a la nomenclatura , solo alcanzo a distinguir las siguiente letras: HT869UTP K5612A 

Espero puedan orientarme de que integrado se trata y en que pagina lo puedo conseguir. ...


----------



## pandacba (Ene 20, 2017)

Estas seguro que esa matricula esta bien? no le falta un número?
Foto del dispositivo?
Ya anduviste por yo reparo y nadie lo conoce, hace 1/2 día, tienes que ser paciente, es época de vacaciones y ningún foro es un servicio técnico de nadie.
Sube más información con eso no se hace nada


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 20, 2017)

Hola amigo, cuántos pines tiene? Al parecer es un chip de Holtek Semiconductor. Revisa lo mejor posible con uns lente o algo similar la nomenclatura. Hay una serie HT86A y tiene que ver con audio. Revisa el enlace.
Saludos!

PD: Revisa en la sección de productos del fabricante a ver si encuentra uno similar o la serie que busca.


----------



## nasaserna (Ene 20, 2017)

Bienvenido al foro

Estamos Hablando de algo asi...???
OTENCIA: 3000W PMPO
REPRODUCTOR DE RADIO FM
CONECTIVIDAD INALÁMBRICA: BLUETOOTH
ENTRADA USB (2.0), TARJETA SD Y CONEXIÓN AUX (3.5mm)
BATERIA RECARGABLE
MICROFONO CON FUNCION DE KARAOKE









pero esa es la parte de la usb​


----------



## Yairman (Ene 20, 2017)

Pues el IC de audio que se asimila mucho es el HT8696 de 16 pin.










El K5612A es la serie de fabricante fíjate en la serie de este IC que es K5Q03A


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 20, 2017)

Yaitronica dijo:


> Pues el IC de audio que se asimila mucho es el HT8696 de 16 pin.
> https://img.alicdn.com/imgextra/i4/76464538/TB2JsIMbFXXXXXUXpXXXXXXXXXX_!!76464538.jpg
> 
> http://g02.a.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1hmFfIXXXXXX8XVXXq6xXFXXXG/223275996/HTB1hmFfIXXXXXX8XVXXq6xXFXXXG.jpg
> ...



Amigo  dudo de que ese sea el IC, es como el nombre de ese módulo que consulté y se vende como amplificador de poca potencia.  

Estos benditos IC chinos! 

EDIT: Veo que también subiste la foto del IC con dicho nombre. Aunque es el más parecido hasta ahora, es un amplificador propiamente dicho.


----------



## Yairman (Ene 20, 2017)

blanko001 dijo:


> Amigo  dudo de que ese sea el IC, es como el nombre de ese módulo que consulté y se vende como amplificador de poca potencia.
> 
> Estos benditos IC chinos!
> 
> EDIT: Veo que también subiste la foto del IC con dicho nombre. Aunque es el más parecido hasta ahora, es un amplificador propiamente dicho.




Paisano es el nombre del IC no del modulo y si es de 10W por canal, por lo que veo tanto los pines de IN y OUT coinciden, habrá que preguntarle al muchacho sobre los conectores de salida, que IC de potencia tiene ese Speaker o ese HTes el Súper IC Amp  de ese Speaker de 8"


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 20, 2017)

Yaitronica dijo:


> Paisano es el nombre del IC no del modulo y si es de 10W por canal, por lo que veo tanto los pines de IN y OUT coinciden, habrá que preguntarle al muchacho sobre los conectores de salida, que IC de potencia tiene ese Speaker o ese HTes el Súper IC Amp  de ese Speaker de 8"



Efectivamente  falta que nos envíen más información o fotos... o lo que sea.  Aveces son una especie de retos jajaja 
Saludos!


----------



## Yairman (Ene 20, 2017)

blanko001 dijo:


> Efectivamente  falta que nos envíen más información o fotos... o lo que sea.  Aveces son una especie de retos jajaja
> Saludos!



Exacto amigo tienes mucha razón, investigando se haya al culpable en este caso el IC, si seria bueno más información, fotos del IC ya desoldado y ojala de cerca con buena calidad por encima y por debajo.


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 20, 2017)

Yaitronica dijo:


> Exacto amigo tienes mucha razón, investigando se haya al culpable en este caso el IC, si seria bueno más información, fotos del IC ya desoldado y ojala de cerca con buena calidad por encima y por debajo.



Ya que se nombró la palabra "desoldado". A modo de comentario, en estos IC que ya están quemados yo recomiendo cortar pata por pata con una pinza (de corte) muy delgada, un corta uñas o con mi preferido para ello; un corta cutícula. Seguido a ésto se procede a retirar el remanente de cada pata desoldando. Ese es el método que da mejor resultado para no dañar esas delicadas pistas SMD al "forzar" o tratar de quitar todo el IC, que en últimas ya está completamente malogrado. Para tener en cuenta. 

Saludos!

PD: Yo sé que hay muchas otras técnicas, pero es una sugerencia si el dueño del equipo en cuestión no tiene las herramientas necesarias para lograrlo. La idea no es comentar técnicas de desoldar.  No quiero ser dueño de mas off topic


----------



## sotelo46 (Ene 23, 2017)

Estoy muy agradecido con su gentileza , la nomenclatura exacta  HT8696 como bien lo describe yaitornica, espero seguir contando con su apoyo. Porcierto tengo una duda, como llego a la bandeja de las pregunta que realizo?


----------



## Yairman (Ene 23, 2017)

Clikeas en tu perfil y luego en estadísticas ahí ves todo https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php?searchid=1284880


----------



## D@rkiel (Mar 19, 2020)

sotelo46 dijo:


> Hola amigos, espero puedan orientarme con mi problema. Tengo un equipo de sonido LM SOUND MODEL:LM-AKII5L
> el cual no da sonido, porque tiene el chip de audio quemado y es por ello que no puedo acceder a la nomenclatura , solo alcanzo a distinguir las siguiente letras: HT869UTP K5612A
> 
> Espero puedan orientarme de que integrado se trata y en que pagina lo puedo conseguir. ...


Hola buenas noches me podrían decir de cuantos *V*olts es el eliminador q*ue* utiliza ésta bocina?


----------



## luisxmtz (Jul 21, 2020)

D@rkiel dijo:


> Hola buenas noches me podrían decir de cuantos *V*olts es el eliminador q*ue* utiliza ésta bocina?


9.0 V 1.50 A
Que fin tuvo el tema? Se puede solucionar? He tratado de buscar la tarjeta completa pero no la encuentro en internet.


----------

